# 2nd Round--Game 4: Heat @ Nets



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Semi-Finals
Round 2
Game 4










Miami Heat
(52-30)
vs.
New Jersey Nets
(49-33)
*
*Heat lead Series (2-1)*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

*Season Series (Nets 3-1)*
November 7, 2005 (Heat win 90-89)
December 23, 2005 (Nets win 95-88)
February 4, 2006 (Nets win 105-92)
April 2, 2006 (Nets win 90-78)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

If we can beat The New Jersey Floppers in this game, we can finish them off in our house for good in game 5. That way The Floppers can start their vacation early here in Miami. :banana:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> If we can beat The New Jersey Floppers in this game, we can finish them off in our house for good in game 5. That way The Floppers can start their vacation early here in Miami. :banana:


They can flop their azzes back to Jersey after game 5 in Mia. psssh.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> They can flop their azzes back to Jersey after game 5 in Mia. psssh.


 AMEN!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm curious: Why do the ESPN commentators keep calling Jason Collins a good defender when all he does is fall down? ****, pay me a few mil and all do that all day.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Wade is more of a flopper


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

AJC NYC said:


> Wade is more of a flopper



come on be fair..... Wade has to be the toughest guy out there, I mean he took a mysterious elbow which appeared to knock him out for 5 minutes or so, then gets up and runs to the locker room and didn't have a single drop of blood. Damn, his skin must me made of leather or something. No blood? 

Even wade wouldn't be so shallow as to fake it for a full 5 minutes in front of national tv would he???


----------



## VCh15n (Mar 9, 2006)

pwned


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade came out after the blood had coagulated(with a little help from the team trainer), so obviously no one could see blood.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Is not gonna be an easy game for Miami. Nets, won't be willing to give up this game and exit the playoffs so early.

I expect a blowout.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

The Nets are gonna fight hard, and I think it will come down to either team winning by only a few points. I don't foresee either side getting a blowout.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I demand over 188 1/2 points......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat win the tip....

Haslem hits from the baseline...2-0 Heat

RJ misses from the corner, Udon boards...

Wade hits...4-0

RJ drives and lays it in.....4-2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3 in the key on Shaq...turnover...

Vince hits the J...4-4

Shaq misses the hook...

JWill steals the Kidd pass...

Wade hits the J....6-4 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd for 3....7-6 Nets

Wade drives, offensive foul (1st)...

RJ misses, Collins boards and lays it in....9-6 Nets

Shaq to Udon....9-7


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Walker strips Krstic, Heat ball...

Wade turnover....Carter dunk on the other end....11-8


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon misses the floater...

Kidd hits....13-8

Shaq hook....13-10

Kidd misses the 3...

JWill misses the lay up...great no call on the body contact by Vince

RJ drives, fouled by Udon (1st)...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ misses, Wade boards...

Wade hits over Vince....13-12 Nets

Collins misses, boarded by Kidd, out to Vince for 3....16-12


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq spins baseline for the slam....16-14 NJ

Timeout Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Please take Jason out..................................he's going against probably the best rebounding PG in the league, and he continually misses his box out! Atleast Payton will work his *** off to keep Kidd off the boards...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince air ball from 3...

JWill misses the corner 3...

Kidd to Krstic for the layup....18-14


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq called on the Collins flop (1st)....

Krstic misses the shot...

Shaq hooks....18-16 Nets

Vince misses, Udon boards...

Shaq fade away hook, horrible shot...

Udon steals...outlet to Jwill...Toine for 33333333333333333333....19-18 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ drives, stolen by JWill, pushes it up to Wade for the layin...21-18

Nets quick miss, Wade run out....with the bankshot!....23-18 Heat

Timeout Nets!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

if you guys noticed the first few min of the game we were playign well offensivly but were losing, in the last few min, we when we got stops on def you saw taht it benifits us


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic hook....23-20

Toine misses the 3...

RJ fouled by JWill (1st)...hits 1/2...23-21 

RJ dunks off the turnover by Wade...23-23


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo with the hook.....25-23

Vince misses, Thomas board, fouled by Zo (1st)...hits 1/2...Krstic boards...Udon steals VC's pass...

Heat hold for the last shot...Wade fouled by Vaughn (1st)...Wade hits over Wright...27-24

Vince barely misses from halfcourt...

*End of the 1st
Heat 27
Nets 24*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Riles using Udonis on RJ and Toine on Krstic...

never thought in a million years that it'd work, but so far, it is......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Thomas blocked by Zo...Vaughn fouled by Posey (1st)...Udon boards the Vaughn miss...

Payton fouled by Vaughn (2nd)...Wade to Posey for 33333333333333333.....30-24


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic boards the Thomas miss, lays it in.....30-26

Zo called for the 3 in the key...

Kidd hits....30-28


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade fouled by RJ (2nd)...Vince in, RJ out...

Payton throws it away....

Kidd misses, Posey boards...

Wade misses, bad shot...

Krstic with the hook...30-30


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade spin and score.......WOW!...32-30

Kidd drives and fouled by Payton (1st)....

Official Timeout


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd hits both....32-32

Toine to Shaq...good ball movement....34-32 Heat

Carter misses the 3, Shaq boards...

Toine for 3333333333333333333333......37-32

Kidd blocked by Shaq, Posey boards, fouled by Kidd (1st)...

Toine drives and scores!.....39-32


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince drives and fouled by Shaq (2nd)...great exagerration of a foul by Vince...hits both...39-34

Shaq misses the hook...

Vince misses...

Shaq hammered on the board, no call...Kidd layup b/c of it....39-36

Shaq boards, lay in and the foul on Collins (1st)!...

Official Timeout 41-36


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good game so far


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

did you guys see that replay before abc went to teh break, look how many ppl foul shaq, first when he got he rb he got pushed form behind, second when he got the rb like 4 ppl hacked him going in for the ball, and they called it on the last person, what takes them so long?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> did you guys see that replay before abc went to teh break, look how many ppl foul shaq, first when he got he rb he got pushed form behind, second when he got the rb like 4 ppl hacked him going in for the ball, and they called it on the last person, what takes them so long?


 it's Shaq...

he got fouled on the rebound before that and there was no call...b/c of the no call, NJ boards and Kidd gets a layup...

it's not easy being Shaq


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses the FT...

RJ misses the elbow J, Jason boards it...

Payton misses the 3 at the shot clock buzzer...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince drives and lays it in.....41-38

Murray (1st) fouls Toine...Heat in the bonus for the last 4:20 of the half

Toine hits 1/2....42-38


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince hits the J....42-40

Shaq spins and fouled by Collins (2nd)...hits 1/2...43-40

Collins fouled by Toine (1st)...hits 1/2...43-41

RJ over the back foul (3rd)...Posey to the line...hits 1/2...44-41


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Defensive 3 in the key by Miami...Kidd hits the FT.....44-42

Udon in, Posey out

Krstic misses the hook, nice D by Shaq...

Wade bad shot...

Collins fouled by Udonis (2nd)...

Official Timeout


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We`re cooling off...****!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We've been finishing quarters well all series....let's see if we can't finish up this last 3 minutes strong and take a bigger lead into the half


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Collins hits 1/2.....44-43 Heat

Heat turnover...nice hustle by Shaq...

Zo in, Shaq out

Murray fouled by Toine (2nd)...Heat in the penalty

Murray hits 1/2....44-44...no box out...Krstic blocked by Zo...Murray misses again, Toine boards...

JWill for 3333333333333333333 from Wade....47-44

Wade rips it from Vince....Wade fouled by Kidd (2nd)...hits 2...49-44

Posey in, Udon out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince hits a long 2....49-46

Under a minute left in the half....

JWill misses, Zo boards, out to Toine for 333333333333333333333.....52-46


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo blocks Krstic, foul on Zo (2nd)...hits 2....52-48

Krstic pushes Zo, double tech....such bull**** Zo did NOTHING AT ALL


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Brothers I was so exhausted today I could barely move and when I turned on the television and saw Miami playing defense, right at the point where Wade raped Vince Carter of that ball but getting fouled by Kidd on the fast break.....it was just pure euphoria for me. Way to go Miami!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives and fouled by Thomas (1st)...hits 2....54-48

Kidd misses the half court prayer...

*Halftime
Heat 54
Nets 48*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

John Thomas trying to flop, but didnt get the call, whew!

We have the lead and we should keep it that way


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Brothers I was so exhausted today I could barely move and when I turned on the television and saw Miami playing defense, right at the point where Wade raped Vince Carter of that ball but getting fouled by Kidd on the fast break.....it was just pure euphoria for me. Way to go Miami!


lol, Wade made Carter look stupid on that play


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

**Halftiem on WAde..**


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> **Halftiem on WAde..**


 I swear they've shown that before...............anyone else remember seeing that before?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

It seems like we should be up more.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Nets board is getting a little whiney.

So I think I'll try my luck here.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I swear they've shown that before...............anyone else remember seeing that before?


no they've shown a different one, i know which one your talking about, they pretty much said the same stuff...That was more about his sister not about his Mom, but she had a mother figure in his lief i guess thats why tehy did that


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

did anyone see that commercial with Dwyane, Payton, Jeter and all them?? talk about funny :rotf:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

matt! said:


> Nets board is getting a little whiney.
> 
> So I think I'll try my luck here.


i never thought I`d say this to a knick fan, but Welcome! lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Collins misses, Wade boards...

Wade drives baseline, steps on the line...turnover...

Krstic steps through and scores....54-50


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i never thought I`d say this to a knick fan, but Welcome! lol


Gotta do something with my inordinate amount of basketball knowledge.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses the hook...

Kidd hits....54-52

Shaq fouled by Collins (2nd)...

Williams misses the 3, Kidd to Vince for the dunk...54-54

Timeout Heat


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

you know if JW wont hit that shot consistantly i dont see why we need him in, he cant play def, bring in GP.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

matt! said:


> Gotta do something with my inordinate amount of basketball knowledge.


then you are in the right place, cuz handsome guys like us post here all the time. LOL


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> did anyone see that commercial with Dwyane, Payton, Jeter and all them?? talk about funny :rotf:


I feel like TJ Kidd should havebeen involved somehow.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill misses a horrible shot...Udon loose ball foul (3rd)

Kidd misses, Udon boards...

Toine hits for 3333333333333333333333333.....57-54


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd misses the long 2, Haslem boards...

Toine for 3333333333333333333.......60-54

Vince spins and hits.....60-56


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem hits the J......62-56

Kidd fouled on the drive by JWill (2nd)...Krstic misses, Heat ball...

Haslem hits again....64-56

Timeout Nets

8-0 run for the Heat


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Haslem reminds me of a younger Kurt Thomas.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

matt! said:


> Haslem reminds me of a younger Kurt Thomas.



Except Kurt is/was much better on the low-block....remember that Kurt started his career in Miami as I believe* Pat Riley's 1st Heat draft pick?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Williams steals it....Wade fouled on the break by RJ (4th)...

Wade misses, Shaq boards it, fouled by Collins (3rd)...

3 in the key on Udonis


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd misses the 3, Shaq boards it...

Wade to Haslem for the J......66-56

Vince misses, Wade boards...

Toine misses the 3, RJ cherry picking for the dunk...66-58


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq backs Collins down, lay in and the foul (4th)...misses the FT....68-58

Collins fouled on the lay in by Toine (3rd)...hits 1/2....68-59

Toine hits over Murray....70-59


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Collins hits....70-61

Toine misses...

Carter spins and hits...70-63

Timeout


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem hits the J....72-63

Vince drives and reverse...72-65

Wade fouled by Murray (2nd)...Heat in the bonus...hits 2....74-65


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Murray for 3....74-68

Shaq misses the hook...

Vince fouled by Posey (2nd)...

Zo in, Shaq out

Kidd fouled by Payton...STAY ON YOUR ****ING FEET!...hits 3...74-71


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits...76-71

Vince misses...

Wade air ball fade away on the baseline...

Last shot of the qtr for NJ...

Krstic hits...76-73

*End of the 3rd
Heat 76
Nets 73*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we got a little lazy there to end the 3rd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

please take Gary out.............


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo misses the hook....

Murray misses, Wade boards...

Payton misses the 3...

Vince misses the 3...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits.....78-73

Krstic hits.....78-75

Wade misses...

RJ dunk....78-77

Timeout Heat


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Nets in a zone


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine misses the 3...

Kidd misses the layup...

Payton turns it over PLEASE TAKE HIM OUT


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

You aint gonna dunk on Shaq.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ fouled by Wade (2nd)...

Vince fouled by Shaq (3rd)...misses both

Payton misses another 3...

Heat steal, Posey misses the 3....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd misses the 3, Murray boards it...

RJ drives, Udonis takes the charge!....5th on RJ!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq fouled by Krstic (1st)...

Wade misses, Udon boards, lay in AND 1! foul on Vince (2nd)...80-77


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince misses, Udon boards it...

Wade fouled by Murray (4th) on the shot...hits 1/2...81-77

Timeout Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince right past Posey....81-79

Shaq fouled by Krstic (1st)...hits 1/2....82-79


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey fouls Vince...(3rd)

Wade rips RJ for the slam....84-79

Krstic hits...84-81


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits the J.....86-81

Vince misses the 3...great D by Miami

Posey fouled by Collins (5th)...Heat in the bonus 

Posey to the line...hits 2....88-81


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ lays it in....88-83

Wade misses...

Payton fouls RJ (4th)...next foul puts NJ in the bonus


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince lays it in....88-85

Shaq with the hook...90-85

Krstic lucky hook...90-87

Heat Timeout


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem hits!......92-87

2:30 to go

RJ misses...great help by Shaq...Posey boards

Shaq backs down Krstic, fouled (2nd)...misses both


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Let's go Posey, show em why they brought you here


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ hits for 3........92-90

1:30 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem fouled by Collins (6th) on the backdoor....

Collins out, Murray in

Udonis hits both...94-90

Timeout Nets


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The Glove!

Dagggggerrrrrrr


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Krstic misses, Udon boards it...

Wade to Payton for 333333333333333333333333333333.....97-90 

TIMEOUT NETS!


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

It's Over!!!!

Heat 3-1


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Can the Heat sweep the Nets, we will see.

(Saying that the first game should have never happened and it will never happen again)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Carter misses the lay in....

Wade fouled...hits 2...99-90

Carter misses the 3...

Posey fouled...hits 1/2....100-90

Timeout Nets


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

This Heat win is for you mom; knowing how much you loved watching the Miami Heat. Happy Mother's Day and rest in peace.:angel: 


Love Always,
Sherif.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince scores...100-92

Haslem fouled...hits both...102-92

RJ misses, Udon boards it...

Toine dribbles out the clock

*Final Score
Heat 102
Nets 92*


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

myst said:


> Can the Heat sweep the Nets, we will see.
> 
> (Saying that the first game should have never happened and it will never happen again)


Yep, fluke game!!

(hence, what has kidd "shot" since)


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HELL FACK YEAH! Big games across the board. Wade Shaq Walker Haslem all lighting **** up! Stick a fork in them they're done.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

WOOT! Awesome job by the Heat once again. It looks as though they have improved more in these last two series' than they did all season long.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> HELL FACK YEAH! Big games across the board. Wade Shaq Walker Haslem all lighting **** up! Stick a fork in them they're done.


lets not knock them out yet, we know they can play, they got some great superstars, and remember last series when Phx came back on LA after being down 3-1, it can happen, thats why tehy play the game


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Sounds like a great game, I was out watching MI:3. 20 pts for Haslem on 8/11 shooting... he's no superstar but he can certainly make the shots he's given. Let's hope we can finish off the Nets in Miami, no need to drag this on any longer than necessary.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lets finish this one in Miami. But lets not get ahead of overselves, remeber the Lakers.

But I'm VERY sure we can finish it off.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


> Lets finish this one in Miami. But lets not get ahead of overselves, remeber the Lakers.
> 
> But I'm VERY sure we can finish it off.


 The Suns are a good team though, the Nets really aren't that great....nothing close to the Suns....

and....we're not the Lakers either


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> lets not knock them out yet, we know they can play, they got some great superstars, and remember last series when Phx came back on LA after being down 3-1, it can happen, thats why tehy play the game


Are you kidding me? lol. We're not LA, and they're most certainly not Phoenix. No way we choke away 3 games in a row, 2 being at home. Consider the series over. I have.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> Are you kidding me? lol. We're not LA, and they're most certainly not Phoenix. No way we choke away 3 games in a row, 2 being at home. Consider the series over. I have.


Who knew last year few yrs ago in MLB that Bosox could come down from 0-3, i mean tahts nothing easy to do vs the yankees. I'm not saying we cant close it out, i'm saying that we def cant doubt it. I mean Cinderella was suppose to be home by midnight. Was she?


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yep, series is over. Expect next game to be hard fought, but Heat will come out on top for sure. Nice games for Wade, Haslem and Walker today. I was impressed with what I saw offensively, and our defense was pretty solid once again. I applaud Riley for excellent coaching again - 2 road games in a row against a difficult team in a hostile environment. Time to start giving credit to this team for the way they're playing and handling themselves. :clap:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Who knew last year few yrs ago in MLB that Bosox could come down from 0-3, i mean tahts nothing easy to do vs the yankees. I'm not saying we cant close it out, i'm saying that we def cant doubt it. I mean Cinderella was suppose to be home by midnight. Was she?


If you want to worry about getting swept the rest of the way, that's your preogative. For me the celebration has already begun.

The Nets are powder Puffs, that fold under pressure.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Miami 102, New Jersey 92
> 
> *Wade Leads Heat Past Nets For 3-1 Series Lead*
> 
> ...


Link 

Boxscore


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Add another one....now a whopping 5-0 when we only have 1 day off in between games. Id love to see this team close out on tuesday...its a huge test of character to see if they can win when their backs arent up against the wall...i hope we see a great effort.


----------

